# Primary caregiver



## Matiseli

Dobrý den,
jak byste prosím přeložili spojení "primary caregiver" v tomto kontextu? ("Hlavní pečovatel" to asi nebude...)
_A recent study found that a growing number of grandparents are full-time caregivers for their grandchildren; and when they live under the same roof, as many as one-third are the *primary caregivers*. _(zdroj)
O tom, kdo je primary caregiver, se můžete dozvědět např. zde.
Děkuji za odpověď


----------



## Cautus

Současná studie ukazuje růst počtu prarodičů, kteří se na plný úvazek starají o svá vnoučata, a pokud s nimi žijí pod jednou střechou, tak jedna třetina z nich má na péči největší podíl.

_Cautus_


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Podle mého se slovo "pečovatel" v daném kontextu docela hodí. _Cautus_ův překlad se mi ale líbí.


----------



## Pavlous

Zdravím, 
Z toho, co jsem přečetl v článku, tak se zdá, že "primary caregiver" je neprofesionální pečovatel. Z toho důvodu by se jevil jako vhodný překlad "pečující osoba". (možná i "pečující osoba blízká"?)
"Pečovatel" mi přijde už jako název té profese, ale možné by bylo nechat termín nepřeložený a vložit poznámku pod čarou, kde by bylo vysvětleno, co to přesně je. Dále pak pracovat jen s originálem.


----------

